# This makes me upset!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah thats really going to make him want to jump for her. he obviously does like the water.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

no i dont agree either! it wasnt going to help her in any way so why?
and thats not the only thing whats with the jump at 0:37, that angle was rubbish! was is a jump off or something? doubt it


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

She was not being a good sport! She should of gotten to the root of the problem,and figured out why he stopped,instead of smacking him! I mean what if it was _her_ fault of why he didnt jump!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats what I mean, it probably WAS her fault he didnt jump, and she smacked him for her mistakes! Im glad he dumped her.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It was deffinately bad sportsmanship. You should never tune up your horse when you are showing it. Even if whacking it was needed ,which it wasn't, that is something best done at home.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I just can not believe she did that in front of all those people!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I noticed that this was in Australia. Here, it would not be acceptable. USEA rules state that any kind of indecent abuse to your horse means the big E (elimination). Here, you can't smack your horse more than three times before a jump or after the horse has refused or you are eliminated and you sure as heck can't smack them after you fall.

Dunno what the rules are like over there, but seems like the US is a bit more strict on this kind of thing. Sorry, but these are the type of people who make whips and spurs look like torture devices rather than an extension of aids.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Her fault, Her fault, her fault!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I dont get why she smacked her horse three times after the first refusal, then smacked her horse again when she fell... Sure, sometimes a little tap with the crop helps, but I think that it would be more effective if she used it going up to the jump, and just jumping one handed. And yes, you can jump 5' with no hands.... I have seen a lot of accomplished riders do it (need proof, I will post a video). I think that horse would do better with a rider who doesnt smack it for no reason (as it was the riders fault).

I agree with drew, this rider is what makes other riders look bad who use spurs and crops. I have to (well, more perfer to, as it is hard without) ride Bear with a crop, and a lot of the time spurs, and I know how to use them.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats what she gets..Im glad she fell off..Haha


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

he's scared of the water jump if your horse is scared you dont punish it for being scared you calmly try to fix the problem and make a mental note to work on those type of jumps at home. I seriously cannot believe she did that i never smack my horse unless he does something really dangerous just to do it....if he is scared i work him through the problem. so glad he dumped her @$$ someone needs to whip her and see how she likes it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I can't stand this kind of crap. At this level, the horse is obviously not refuseing because he "doesn't feel like jumping". He's a gifted jumper, and obviously worried about something about that fence and didn't have a rider helping him feel confident. Smacking him around isn't going to encourage him to trust the fence OR rider.

I understand using the crop as a command of confidence right before the jump, but I get completely outraged when I see people whack whack whacking after a refusal or a fall. After the refusal is not the time to be "disciplining" your horse for not instilling enough confidence in him in the first place.

I agree with the Australian methods - eliminate the idiots.


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow epic fail it was totally her fault


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't look that bad to me. Yeah it wasn't gonna get her results, but it's not really abuse or anything serious. She wasn't hitting particularly hard, or in an inappropriate place. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't see this as being particularly abusive. Childish? Yes! Poor sportsmanship? Yes! Nonconstructive? Yes. An action meant to inflict pain? Not really. Her swats were not that hard and I don't think the horse looked that upset.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I noticed that this was in Australia. Here, it would not be acceptable. USEA rules state that any kind of indecent abuse to your horse means the big E (elimination). Here, you can't smack your horse more than three times before a jump or after the horse has refused or you are eliminated and you sure as heck can't smack them after you fall.
> 
> Dunno what the rules are like over there, but seems like the US is a bit more strict on this kind of thing. Sorry, but these are the type of people who make whips and spurs look like torture devices rather than an extension of aids.


I don't think it matters where this was taken. That is really bad sportsmanship, although I don't see it as particularly abusive it was not needed and did not acheive anything. In Australia, we have the same kind of rules. Abuse means elimination! And no the US is not any more strict than we are. We are quite strict too.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't say it didn't matter. I was just observing that it was not in the US as I don't know the rules of other countries. It set up my next statement of the rules of the USEA.

I did say that I don't know the rules over there. So all of my statements were without knowing your rules.

So according to AUS rules, she was eliminated as well?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

copied directly from Equestrian Australia:
Any act or series of actions, which, in the opinion of the Technical Delegate
can clearly and without doubt, can be defined as abuse of horses or
dangerous riding will be penalised by elimination or a penalty (prescribed
under Rule 43) of 25 penalties. Similarly, any rider who affects the safety of
any horse, rider or third party will be considered to have acted dangerously,
and will be penalised by elimination or a penalty (prescribed under Rule 43)
of 25 penalties.
Abuse of horses includes:
- rapping;
- riding an exhausted horse;
- excessive pressing of a tired horse;
- riding an obviously lame horse (refer also to Rule 37);​- excessive use of whip and/or spurs (refer also to Annex 8).

*does not specify how many taps/whips and can also be punished by 25 penalties instead of elimination in some cases*

copied from the USEA rulebook:

ABUSE. Any act or series of actions that, in the opinion of the Ground Jury or in its
absence the Technical Delegate can clearly and without doubt be defined as abuse of
horses shall be penalized by disqualification. Such acts include, but are not limited to:
* Riding an exhausted horse.
* Excessive pressing of a tired horse.
* Excessive use of whip and/or spurs, and/or bit.
* Riding an obviously lame horse.
2. RAPPING. As an exception to the General Rules of GR843, all rapping (poling) is forbidden
in Eventing Competitions, and shall be *penalized by disqualification.*
3. WHIP. The use of the whip must be for a good reason, at an appropriate time, in the
right place, and with appropriate severity.
a. Reason—the whip must only be used either as an aid to encourage the horse forward,
or as a reprimand. *It must never be used to vent a rider’s temper*. Such use is
always excessive.
b. Time—As an aid, the only appropriate time is when a horse is reluctant to go forward
under normal aids of the seat and legs. As a reprimand, the only appropriate time
is immediately after a horse has been disobedient, e.g. napping or refusing.* The whip*
*should not be used after elimination. *The whip should not be used after a horse has
jumped the last fence on a course.
c. Place—As an aid to go forward, the whip may be used down the shoulder or behind
the rider’s leg. *As a reprimand, it must only be used behind the rider’s leg. It must never*
*be used overhand, *e.g. a whip in the right hand being used on the left flank. The use of
a whip on a horse’s head, neck, etc., is always excessive use.
d. Severity—As a reprimand only, a horse may be hit hard. However, *it should never*
*be hit more than three times for any one incident*. If a horse is marked by the whip, e.g.​the skin is broken, its use is excessive.

*Just as a comparison since there was some controversy about the difference in rules ))*


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Sorry, but I don't see this as being particularly abusive. Childish? Yes! Poor sportsmanship? Yes! Nonconstructive? Yes. An action meant to inflict pain? Not really. Her swats were not that hard and I don't think the horse looked that upset.


I agree. I wouldnt do that to my horse but i dont think it was abusive. She had a bad attitude and she should have calmed her horse but it is her way of doing that. ITs Childish but thats how she does it.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

One thing I noticed was a lack of impulsion at the start then the horse got giddy a bit so again she took her leg off at the jumps he refused. I reckon if she had kept her leg on, given him a tap just before take off, she would have got him over that jump. No call for whacking him afterwards. Not the worst I've seen though, at a show I watched a woman really laid into her horse's neck for refusing. I could hear the crack from the other side of the large arena. She was politely asked to leave.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I just call it abuse by the definition of it in the rules. :/ But I agree it's not the worst thing I've seen.

I agree with you Lis. She would have been fine if she had put her leg on a bit more. I didn't think the rest of that round looked bad.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I still think she was out of place to hit the horse AGAIN after she had fallen off!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ya i think thats stupid, you can SEE its her fault, and she needs to cool it, its ONE JUMP COURSE. big whoop. no reason to keep hitting your hroses after you have fallen off


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh yeah it was definitely wrong by any standard, Jillyann. I agree with you there. To smack a horse, not for obvious disobedience, but for something that the rider could have prevented, is bull.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

It's not abusive. Pointless, yes, but not abusive. She wasn't hitting him hard, and I think it just showed the riders frustration (and probably embarassment), not a real anger or desire to hurt the horse. What she should have done was after the refusal, become aware that he was going to back off again, and use the crop to encourage him upon her next approach.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm not personally in jumping or dressage and maybe I'm not correct in my observation, but the rider is leaning back on the approach to the jump. Would this be why the horse hesitated? Making this definitly the riders fault.
Also, I'm not saying she "abused" the horse, but her hitting the horse after her fall was uncalled for. IMO, the fire kind of went out of that beautiful horse after she treated it that way. He looked so proud going around the ring before that.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

She was sitting back in an attempt to use her seat to drive the horse to the jump.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Ok, thanks.  I just noticed that she wasn't leaning that far back in the approach to the other jumps and thought that was why the horse might have hesitated. Like I said, I'm not in jumping or dressage, I ride western.
I would still have to agree with everyone that she should work on the issues outside the ring and not take out her frustration on the horse, in the ring.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes this rider clearly has some anger issues along with not even knowing her basics by walking out of the arena without pulling her stirrups back up and put the reins over his head. 

Sound like a rich little girl with a fall she didn't like.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Sound like a rich little girl with a fall she didn't like.



That about sums it up.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I'd be curious to know if this was even her horse or one she leases. If it was my horse and she was leasing, she would get the same thing she gave the horse.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think she needs to control her anger before she rides anymore. lol its nto that extereme but i have seen to many people totally demolish good hroses because they got mad that the horse wasnt understanding. 

it wasnt actually that bad, but still, it was wrong


----------

